# RI- Gaming Center Opening!



## Frank_K (Aug 9, 2007)

Hello,
I represent a phenominal group of gamers, we're opening a business, Kassel's Keep. Our group is very dedicated and friendly and includes 4 DMs amongst it's 12 members. The core has been gaming together for 22 years. We are always looking for new members. I'm 47 and have been a D&D DM for 22 years, played for 25. I run a unique world of my own creation. I make maps, dungeons, design adventures, provide context.
My geek buds and I are in the process of building ourselves a gaming parlor called Kassel's Keep. We've just got to put the dice tray on the custom gaming table and we'll be done. Got a 31" HDTV hung for use by DMs. Gonna be cool!
Anyway I'm studying 3.5 rules at the moment (first D&D books I've purchased since 1985), will be up to speed with the system the 18th. We're starting 1st levels that day. Great time to jump in if you are interested. Since my game is unique it is not eligible for RPGA, if that's your interest. We will also be starting an RPGA game, though it's not firm when that will start, as a DM is not firm for that game yet.
This Saturday the 11th there's a Grand Opening of the building we're located in. The place has a bike shop, an arcade, laser tag facility, us and more! WBRU will be there, face painting for the kids, lots of other stuff. Even though we are not fully open yet (waiting for the suits of armor to come in, no really we are!) I'll be there with a few friends running combats to test the highly computerized vision I have for my rejuvenated campaign.
We're located on the Park Square exit off 146 North, on the right. You'll see a tall sign that says '408 Eddie Dowling Highway, North Smithfield Commons'. At present there's a big banner out front that says 'GRAND OPENING.' If you see the Lighthouse Church, you've gone too far. See the Liquor Store you went a mile past!
Check out my post under the 'Anyone interested in RPGA?' thread for some more info on the gaming parlor.
Hope to be gaming with you soon. Stop into the shop, we 
are going to run several campaigns at the Keep eventually. Looking for folks who'd like to hold their games here, no fees for us to host your game at Kassel's Keep, we're by gamers, for gamers!
Kill them all, I absolve you,
Frank K (The Friendly DM .... no really, I am, you can ask anyone)


----------

